# Oy...ANOTHER abcess



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Some of you may recall that our older nubian (10 years-old) Mindy had a cyst on her jaw this past Spring. I lanced it myself and the results weren't pretty. (140 pound woman with sharp implements versus 140 pound strong-willed goat who is, for some odd reason, opposed to sharp implements - you get the picture!) However, the cyst did go away and her wound healed and she forgave me.

Now she has another abcess. This one is on her throat. I don't dare try to lance it myself - I'd probably cut her jugular! Right now it is hard and is bigger than a golf ball/ smaller than a tennis ball.

Advice? I am going to call the vet as well. But I'd rather avoid a vet bill, if possible.

I feel VERY confident that it is not CL. My girls are both from clean herds and have not been exposed...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Was the previous abscess pasty, whitish-green, and had no smell? If so, and considering that she now has another on her neck, it really sounds like CL to me. I would tap it with a needle before it gets hard, and send in the pus for testing. If it's not CL, great; if it is, then at least you know where you are and can decide what to do.
The fact that your girls are from clean herds and have never been exposed is good, but doesn't guarantee that the abscess is not CL.
I'm going to PM you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your goats can get CL from a mosquito bite. I found that out last summer.

I would have the pus tested.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Your goats can get CL from a mosquito bite. I found that out last summer.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Karen, I guess I wouldn't have even thought of it. It would make sense since mequitos can carry disease to dogs too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, have it tested.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Abscesses are easiest to lance when they come to a head. The hair will fall off and it will get soft and squishy. If you don't feel confident lancing it, I would have the vet do it and send the pus in for testing. You also want to make sure you keep her separate until it heals up so that no pus or discharge from the abscess can get in the ground or on your other goats and infect them.

Could you take a picture of it? CL abscesses are typically in the same spot when on the neck/jaw area. Other things can cause abscesses too, could it be in an area where she might have gotten a thorn in her neck? Could it be coming from inside her mouth where she maybe got a sticker in her gums from her hay?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would be suspicious if you've had other abscesses in your herd. Get the puss tested, separate the goat and be safe not to get any on you. CL can come out of nowhere...you could track it in from a feed store...flies...bugs..etc. can bring it in...visitors. You just never know.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Do CL abcesses always get bigger until they rupture?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

This abcess is dead center on her throat. So I'm not going near her with anything sharp. The first one was on her jaw and was much smaller.

My other doe has had no symptoms at all.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

These are the common CL abscess sites:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Can you tell if she might have a bite any where on her neck? Can she breathe ok? This page has a lot of info on abscesses : http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/abscesses.html If you scroll down there is a small picture that illustrates where different abscesses occur and what they usually are. If hers is in the location of #6 it says that could be her thymus gland. If you think maybe she got bit by something you could try giving her a couple benadryls and see if that helps any.


----------

